# Main Panel



## POWER STROKE (Aug 26, 2012)

What Main service panel brand does every one like to use? 

Siemens
Square D
Eaton Cutler-Hammer
GE Consumer & Industrial
or other brand

Just thought I would see what every one prefers to install. I like to use the Square D Brand, Easy to install reasonable priced and breakers are that expensive either. Hope to hear from every one, thanks in advance to any and all who replies and inputs.

POWER STROKE


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Siemens


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

siemens and CH and sq d...use them all....if the folks are shopping hard and price is brought up over and over homeline...overall if its ul listed and I can get a deal on one over the other bang thats the winner...carry ocd for all of em.....I put a CH in my home.....put a sqd in at Ma's a few years ago....sqd-qo is nice setup home owners like the redtag as a selling point....put in hundreds....over the years....its a chevy ford thing really...


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

POWER STROKE said:


> What Main service panel brand does every one like to use?
> 
> Siemens
> Square D
> ...


Siemens or Cutler hammer CH


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

i would like to use square d but end up using seimans or cutler hammer


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Mostly QO but leaning to Cutler Hammer. What do you mean by Square D being "reasonably price"? If I switch, it will be because of price.


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

The main local(to me) supply sells Murray, they had a line of C-H BR for a while but it didn't sell so Murray remains.

I used SQ-D a few times but hate to stock the extra breakers on the trucks.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Siemens or QO. I hate hate hate cutler hammer residential panels same goes for GE-crap in my opinion


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I like Siemens but they are hard to get around me.
I'll use any brand, but stick to what my supply house carries. 
I love it when folks say one brand is junk or garbage. I hear this about GE, yet I find GE to be pretty good quality and a decent layout. I use a lot of BR, but I find the fit and finish is pretty rough. 
I like C-H CH but don't like that they shut off as opposed to center when tripping. 
I absolutely HATE QO's main breaker neutral/ground bar setup. How they haven't changed this idiotic arrangement yet is beyond me.
It's all about personal preference. 

I've been stocking mostly CL breakers since they fit and are legal in most 1" panels. Even HOM.

edit: Funny, I was typing while MFdagger posted. I didn't even see his post 'till after.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I am a lot like speedy(never thought I would say that) I would use QO all the time.I really don't care if it cost me $50 more per panel, but I HATE those Neutrals.


----------



## jeepman (Jan 2, 2013)

CH or siemens


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Siemens currently.....I actually prefer CH


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

I use Siemens because that's the brand my favorite SH stocks. Way back in the late '80s & early '90s, I used to use Bryant because that's what they stocked before they switched to ITE, which was eventually purchased by Siemens.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> I like Siemens but they are hard to get around me.
> I'll use any brand, but stick to what my supply house carries.
> I love it when folks say one brand is junk or garbage. I hear this about GE, yet I find GE to be pretty good quality and a decent layout. I use a lot of BR, but I find the fit and finish is pretty rough.
> I like C-H CH but don't like that they shut off as opposed to center when tripping.
> ...


They make CH breakers with trip flags now


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

erics37 said:


> They make CH breakers with trip flags now


Wow. Now that IS cool. 
My main guy is a big C-H dealer. I've heard nothing about them. I'll have to ask him.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Wow. Now that IS cool.
> My main guy is a big C-H dealer. I've heard nothing about them. I'll have to ask him.


Here's a link, you can probably download the catalog page from there somewhere. They are designated the "CHF" series

CH with Trip Flag (Eaton site)


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

Aside from brands like zinsco or FPE I've never really noticed one brand or another being functionally better than another. In regards to installation though, the Siemans knock-outs make me want to kick puppies.


----------



## jr360 (Dec 7, 2011)

siemens, I stock their breakers.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Square D I-Line panels



Oh, are you talking about houses? QO


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

Price everything with multiple SH options if your job is not spec'd. You will save considerable money, I swear. Also if you work for a bigger outfit, the SH guys will pay closer attention to you, and not try to pull anything over on you. Price stuff that seems like it is a waste of your time. Makes you plan ahead a little more, and keeps the SH guys worried about keeping you happy.

That said, I prefer whatever is priced right, usually. 

If in a existing building, I try to match whatever is already installed. We only have one regional SQD supplier, and they tend to be steep at times. I really hate dealing with their guys, they tend to put the wrong neutral bar assemblies and ground bar kits in orders, and I loathe going into their building, but they know I price stuff, and I let them know when they don't have something in stock the other guys do.


----------

